
Skype launches free one click conference calls that don't require accounts - RMPR
https://alternativeto.net/news/2020/4/skype-launches-free-one-click-conferece-calls-that-don-t-require-accounts-to-combat-zoom/
======
mauricedenassau
Does it work with any browser? Last time I checked you could only chat using
the web app, for anything else, you needed either Chrome or the Native app

